# Help with sick Dendrophyllia



## NanoMark (Jan 16, 2011)

It looks like one of the heads on my colony has a disease and is affecting it's two adjacent heads. The three of them don't seem to want to eat and the two big ones haven't extended their tentacles in two days. Help please!!!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Tough to say what it is. Kinda looka like _Asterina sp._ starfish legs from the blurry pic. Don't be shy to poke and prod the area or give it a dip in SeaChem Reef Dip or equivalent.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Two days! Pff...don't overreact quite yet Mark! Most corals are pretty hardy, moreso than fish etc.

When you hit two weeks of problems, or see recession, then worry!

In the meantime, leave it be, or do as Wilson does and poke/prod or give it a dip. Coral Revive and Seachem Reef Dip work well.


----------



## NanoMark (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I will keep an eye over the next week or two and give it a little dip as well. She is just so beautiful, I would hate to lose the colony.


----------

